# MA in Cleveland OH?



## Ravage (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm looking to get into martial arts but am running into information overload. I've been interneting for 3 days now and need help narrowing down a school in my area. Hoping someone here has knowledge of the area to save me going to the 40 places listed in the yellow pages  I started out thinking I wanted to go with Kajukenbo ,but after watching youtube videos for sparring and competitions it's reminiscent of the uncertain playground scuffles from days gone by. Could be just bad teaching ,but that's what I'm hoping to avoid with this long winded post. Then I was intrigued by some Jeet kun do videos. After some more interneting, I like many elements of the style and it seems to be what I expected Kajukenbo to be. Efficient and simple. Are there any schools in my area that could be recommended in my area for this style or something similar? I don't want my *** handed to me ,but many of the sites I've been to for local schools seem more laid back "get the family out of the house one night a week" kinda places. The words "No ranks, No forms ,just fun!!!" sounds about as productive as working out at the gym and buying a black belt off ebay. If anyone can help it'd be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ravage said:


> I'm looking to get into martial arts but am running into information overload. I've been interneting for 3 days now and need help narrowing down a school in my area. Hoping someone here has knowledge of the area to save me going to the 40 places listed in the yellow pages  I started out thinking I wanted to go with Kajukenbo ,but after watching youtube videos for sparring and competitions it's reminiscent of the uncertain playground scuffles from days gone by. Could be just bad teaching ,but that's what I'm hoping to avoid with this long winded post. Then I was intrigued by some Jeet kun do videos. After some more interneting, I like many elements of the style and it seems to be what I expected Kajukenbo to be. Efficient and simple. Are there any schools in my area that could be recommended in my area for this style or something similar? I don't want my *** handed to me ,but many of the sites I've been to for local schools seem more laid back "get the family out of the house one night a week" kinda places. The words "No ranks, No forms ,just fun!!!" sounds about as productive as working out at the gym and buying a black belt off ebay. If anyone can help it'd be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


Can you give us any better idea of what you're looking for?  Are you looking for self defense, or historical/cultural understanding?  Discipline or more of a "who cares how we dress or what we do, so long as it works" approach?  Something to compete in?  Each answer shapes what you may be interested in.

The simple truth is that to learn to fight -- you're going to have to get beat up a little.  It simply goes with the territory.

And, even if we happen to be in or near Cleveland, at best, all we can do is recommend someone we may happen to know or train with.  What we like and what's right for us may have no bearing on your needs, so you'll still have to visit and decide for yourself.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 5, 2008)

What I'm looking for? In order of importance: "who cares how we dress or what we do, so long as it works" ,self defense ,and a little cultural understanding wouldn't be a bad thing but not of high importance.  I do expect to get knocked around a bit ,I'm pretty sturdy ,I just meant I want to avoid a hard *** teacher. I do not currently intend to do any sort of competition. Just want to learn for myself.  I understand I still need to do a little legwork to make a final decision. I was just hoping to get a handful of good candidates. I didn't want to visit all 40 in the phonebook in I could help it   Hopefully this gives you a better idea what I'm going for. Thank you for your patients in this. I'm kinda shooting in the dark here and admit much ignorance to the subject.


----------



## Drac (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Ravage..There is an excellent school on the Westside of Cleveland teaching Kajukenbo, I personally know the owner..Shoot me a PM for more info...


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 6, 2008)

I recommend Hoy's Martial Arts Academy in North Royalton.  I've trained with Chris a few time and he's a great guy.  www.clevelandjkd.com


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 6, 2008)

I am in the cleveland area and I sent you a PM.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 6, 2008)

did you ever decide which one you was going with?


----------



## Ravage (Aug 6, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> did you ever decide which one you was going with?



 Just got home from work. Thank you to everyone that replied and sent PMs. I now have a handful of places to visit before I can make a final determination. All the input has been very helpful.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ravage said:


> Just got home from work. Thank you to everyone that replied and sent PMs. I now have a handful of places to visit before I can make a final determination. All the input has been very helpful.


 
That is great, we have a wonderful community here.


----------



## Drac (Aug 7, 2008)

Brandon Fisher said:


> I am in the cleveland area and I sent you a PM.


 
Yours was the other school I couldn't remember..Thanks for chiming Brandon...This CRS* is a major pain..



* Cant Remember Stuff


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 7, 2008)

Drac said:


> Yours was the other school I couldn't remember..Thanks for chiming Brandon...This CRS* is a major pain..
> 
> 
> 
> * Cant Remember Stuff


 Tell me about it.


----------



## Brian Jones (Aug 7, 2008)

Tony Marcial is also in North Royalton.  Excellent teacher and Martial Artist, if you are at all interested in The Filipino Arts.  Also Joe Doyle is near Cleveland teaching American Kenpo.  Both come highly recommended.

Brian Jones


----------

